# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιάννης Χασούρας Συνέντευξη Φεβρουάριος 2015

## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιάννης Χασούρας* είναι αθλητής που διαγωνίζεται από το 2006, με ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία,τόσο σε ελληνικό όσο και και σε διεθνές επίπεδο,στις κατηγορίες Body Fitness.
Γιός του βετεράνου πρωταθλητή *Τάσου Χασούρα* από το Κιάτο, συνεχίζει την οικογενειακή παράδοση.
Στα πλαίσια παρουσίασης αθλητών, πήραμε μια συνέντευξη στον Γιάννη , αποκλειστικά για τα μέλη του Bodybuilding.gr!




*Συνέντευξη Γιάννη Χασούρα Φεβρουάριο 2015 στο* *bodybuilding**.**gr*

*1. Γιάννη σε καλωσορίζουμε στην ιστοσελίδα του* *Bodybuilding.**gr!
 Είσαι ένας γνωστός αθλητής για τις μεγάλες επιτυχίες τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στο εξωτερικό, αλλά ουσιαστικά λίγα πράγματα γνωρίζουμε για σένα, όπως πως είσαι γιος πρωταθλητή, του Τάσου Χασούρα. 
Θα θέλαμε να μας πεις τα πρώτα βήματα σου στο γυμναστήριο μέχρι τις πρώτες επιτυχίες του 2006.*

*Γ.Χ.:* Σας ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση στην αξιοσέβαστη σελίδα του bodybuilding.gr!!! 
Ναι έχω την τύχη να είμαι γιος ενός μεγάλου αθλητή της γενιάς του και να κάνω τα πρώτα μου βήματα στα πατώματα του γυμναστηρίου που τότε ήταν από τα πρώτα στην Ελλάδα… Μεγαλώνοντας λοιπών ασχολήθηκα σαν παιδί με διάφορα σπόρ και αθλήματα όπως ποδόσφαιρο, πολεμικές τέχνες και όσα ελκύουν ένα παιδί σε μικρές ηλικίες. Όταν όμως έβλεπα τον πατέρα μου να προπονείται στο γυμναστήριο, ήταν πραγματικά σαν να έβλεπα ταινία από τον Arnold… έτσι ένιωθα… ήταν κάτι όμορφο και συναισθηματικά έντονο…
Kαι το αξιοσημείωτο είναι πως ποτέ δεν με πίεσε να κάνω κάτι ανάλογο. Όμως ήξερα και έβλεπα πως ήταν φυσικά αναμενόμενο να αγαπήσω την γυμναστική με τρόπο σωστό και θέτοντας μόνο σωστές βάσεις σαν αθλητής και σαν άνθρωπος. 
Έτσι λοιπόν σε ηλικία 13-14 χρονών ξεκίνησα να γυμνάζομαι εντατικά με πρόγραμμα σαν φτασμένος αθλητής, αφού όλα μου είχαν γίνει μάθημα μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή για μένα και ήταν σαν απλά να έπρεπε να γίνουν πράξη.
 Όλα αυτά συνέβαιναν στον τόπο που αγαπώ, στο Κιάτο!




Περιτριγυρισμένος από ανθρώπους που αγαπούσα και με υποστήριζαν καθημερινά. Περνώντας τα πρώτα χρόνια προπονήσεων κατάλαβα πολύ γρήγορα πως θέλει προσπάθεια και κόπο για να καταφέρεις να πετύχεις τους στόχους σου. 
Μέχρι να καταταχτώ στο στρατό στα 18 μου είχα βάλει τις βάσεις και είχα να προγραμματίσω για το τι θα κάνω για να ανέβω το συντομότερο στη σκηνή. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά και το αναφέρω συγκινημένος πως το τελευταίο βράδυ πριν παρουσιαστώ πήγα στο γυμναστήριο καθώς ήταν κλειστό και με σβησμένα τα φώτα, κάθισα για λίγο κοιτώντας τα όργανα και ψιθύριζα ‘’σε ένα χρόνο θα γυρίσω’’ !!! 
Και έτσι έγινε… σε 1,5 χρόνο κατέβηκα στον πρώτο μου αγώνα, το 2006 μια χρονιά  γεμάτη αγώνες καθώς είχα συμμετάσχει σε 3 αγώνες Πανελληνίου, σε ένα Πανευρωπαϊκό στη Γερμανία και ένα Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα στο οποίο είχα πολύ ανταγωνισμό στη κατηγορία μου. 
Σε όλους πέτυχα πρώτη θέση εκτός από το Παγκόσμιο που βγήκα δεύτερος.

*2. Θα θέλαμε να αναφέρεις τους τίτλους σου μέχρι σήμερα. 
Υπήρξε κάποια αποχή κάποιων χρόνων, αυτό οφείλεται σε κάποια εμπόδια ή ήταν απλά δική σου επιλογή?*

•    1ος Mr Κρήτη 2006
•    1ος Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα WABBA 2006
•    1ος Πανευρωπαϊκό WABBA 2006 Γερμανία
•    1ος Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο WABBA 2006
•    2ος Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα WABBA 2006
•    1ος Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα WABBA 2012 & 3η θέση Overall
•    1ος Mr Universe 2012 WABBA Γερμανία
•    1ος Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα WABBA 2014
•    1ος Mr Universe WABBA 2014 Φιλανδία




*Γ.Χ.:* Ναι όντως υπήρξε μια διακοπή σχεδόν 6 χρόνια από τους πρώτους αγώνες μου και ήταν καθαρά συνειδητή γιατί ήθελα να εκμεταλλευτώ προπονητικά τις σωματικές αναλογίες στο έπακρο και να παρουσιάσω αυτό που εγώ πιστεύω πως έπρεπε και όταν έπρεπε. Είμαι πολύ τελειομανής και δεν θα επέτρεπα στον εαυτό μου να συμμετάσχω σε αγώνες απλά για την συμμετοχή. 
Είχα πάντα ψηλούς στόχους και απαιτήσεις από μένα.. Γιατί όπως λέει και ένα ταττουάζ που έχω κάνει στο στήθος μου, _ο μεγαλύτερος αντίπαλος μου είναι ο εαυτός μου_… Έτσι μόνο βάζουμε τα δυνατά μας, προσπαθώντας να ξεπεράσουμε τον εαυτό μας και μόνο… Να κάνουμε το καλύτερο που μπορούμε και από εκεί και πέρα θα είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι με το αποτέλεσμα γιατί απλά θα είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι με τον εαυτό μας! 
Το 2012 λοιπόν κατακτώντας την πρώτη θέση στη κατηγορία μου και την Τρίτη θέση στη κατηγορία over all, πήρα το εισιτήριο για το Παγκόσμιο Mr. Universe στη Γερμανία όπου κατέκτησα την πρώτη θέση. 
Έπειτα πρόσφατα το 2014 έγινε κάτι ανάλογο, με το Mr Universe να γίνεται στην παγωμένη Φινλανδία, που ήταν με διαφορά ο πιο δύσκολος αγώνας που έχω δώσει μέχρι τώρα. Πραγματικά πολύ μεγάλος ανταγωνισμός  και σκληρά comparisons σε σημείο εξάντλησης.
 Όμως όταν έβαλα την ελληνική σημαία στους ώμους μου μετά την νίκη της κατάκτησης της πρώτης θέσης, όλοι οι κόποι μου ξεχάστηκαν μέσα στο κλάμα και την απερίγραπτη χαρά μου.
 Γιαυτό και όταν κοιτάω τα κύπελλα μου, τα μετάλλια, τις τιμητικές πλακέτες, από όλα αυτά δεν θυμάμαι τόσο τι θέση πήρα αλλά τι κόπο έκανα! Και το πιο σημαντικό για μένα είναι τι εικόνα αφήνω σαν αθλητής και σαν άνθρωπος μετά το τέλος του κάθε αγώνα... 
Έχω ακούσει πάρα πολύ καλά σχόλια και γνώμες γύρω από το όνομα μου που είναι για μένα η μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση και δικαίωση του αποτελέσματος.



*3. Συμμετείχες σε δύσκολες διοργανώσεις από άποψη ανταγωνισμού. Ποιοι αγώνες ήταν ξεχωριστοί στη καριέρα σου, είτε από πλευράς ανταγωνισμού είτε από δυσκολία προετοιμασίας.* 

*Γ.Χ.:* Η δυσκολία ενός αγώνα είναι αντιστοίχως ανάλογη του στόχου που έχεις και του αποτελέσματος που θέλεις να βγάλεις. Δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει εύκολος αγώνας. Όλοι έχουν δυσκολία, όλοι έχουν σκληρές προπονήσεις, πολύμηνες και αυστηρές διατροφές που σε λυγίζουν και σε κάνουν να μάχεσαι καθημερινά με αυτό που βάζεις στο πιάτο σου. Όλα στην ώρα τους όλα ζυγισμένα, όλα εκτελούμενα με μαθηματική ακρίβεια. Πρέπει επίσης να είσαι προσεκτικός στο να αποφύγεις τους τραυματισμούς που θα φέρουν πίσω την προσπάθεια σου. Τίθεται και το θέμα βάρους-ζυγαριά… 
Οι αθλητές που ξέρουν καλά το σώμα τους και τα επίπεδα σωματικού λίπους, δεν κοιτάνε τι λέει η ζυγαριά αλλά έναν πιο σκληρό κριτή, τον καθρέφτη, αρκεί αυτό που βλέπεις να μην επαναπαύεσαι και να μην σε ικανοποιεί σχεδόν ποτέ. Όπως είπαμε πρέπει να ξεπερνάς τον εαυτό σου. Όμως εγώ στους περισσότερους αγώνες μου είχα και το άγχος της ζυγαριάς γιατί οι κατηγορίες μου είχαν όριο κιλών, πράγμα που πολλαπλασίαζε τη δυσκολία, γιατί έπρεπε να πιάσω τη top φόρμα μου αλλά να την φέρω στα κιλά που έχουν τεθεί σαν όριο. Παρόλο όμως τη δυσκολία, κατάφερα να γίνει και αυτό!

*4. Γνωρίζουμε πως πρώτος προπονητής σου, ήταν ο πατέρας σου Τάσος Χασούρας και ακολούθησαν κάποιοι άλλοι.
 Θα θέλαμε να μας πεις τη σχέση σου με τους προπονητές σου όπως επίσης τη σχέση σου με τον πατέρα-προπονητή σου, που πάντα με συγκίνηση και χαρά δέχεται τις νίκες σου.*

*Γ.Χ.:* Φυσικά και ήταν προπονητής ο πατέρας μου για πολλά χρόνια μέχρι που κέρδισα την εμπιστοσύνη του στο 100% και από ένα σημείο και μετά είχα πλέον την εμπειρία να ξέρω τι είναι καλύτερο για το σώμα μου, τι πρέπει να δουλέψω περισσότερο και τι λιγότερο ώστε να φέρω ένα άκρως συμμετρικό και δουλεμένο αποτέλεσμα. Σίγουρα στα τελικά στάδια κάποιας προετοιμασίας  θέλεις να ακούσεις την γνώμη και τα σχόλια κάποιων αθλητών και μεγάλων ονομάτων του χώρου που σέβομαι και εκτιμώ. 
Ένας λόγος που νιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου είναι πως ότι έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα, το έχω κάνει σχεδόν μόνος μου. Και λέω σχεδόν γιατί θυμάμαι για παράδειγμα το 2012 τον άνθρωπο εγκυκλοπαίδεια για το άθλημα, κατά τη δική μου γνώμη, Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα να μου λέει πως τα πάω πολύ καλά και να με βοηθάει στις διατροφικές λεπτομέρειες το τελευταίο διάστημα. Θυμάμαι να είμαι στη Γερμανία και να μου λέει από το τηλέφωνο, Γιάννη πάμε δυνατά είσαι ο καλύτερος… Μεγάλη ψυχολογική υποστήριξη και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
Κάτι ανάλογο έγινε το 2014 από τον πολύ καλό φίλο και φυσικά πολύ καλό αθλητή Φώτη Πλευρίτη με τον οποίο ήμασταν μαζί στην Γερμανία το 2012. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και σε αυτόν!




*5. Η οικογενειακή επιχείρηση του γυμναστηρίου στο Κιάτο έχει περάσει στα δικά σου χέρια σου πλέον. Είναι εύκολο να είσαι γυμναστής και παράλληλα αγωνιστικός αθλητής? Αντιμετωπίζεις τις ίδιες ευκολίες ή δυσκολίες όλο το χρόνο ως προς τις προετοιμασίες σου?
*
*Γ.Χ.:* Ναι η επιχείρηση* Adonis Workout Club* που βρίσκεται στο Κιάτο Κορινθίας έχει περάσει στα χέρια μου όπως ήταν λογικό μιας και  αναφέρεται ήταν και είναι ακόμα για μένα μια οικογενειακή υπόθεση…! Είναι ιδιαίτερη τιμή λοιπόν να συνεχίσω αυτήν την ιστορία του γυμναστηρίου που με τόση αγάπη και σεβασμό πρώτα από τον πατέρα μου αλλά και από μένα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια γυμνάζει τους ανθρώπους της πόλης μας από το 1980 μέχρι και σήμερα…  Πιο δυνατό και πιο ανανεωμένο από ποτέ. Μια μεγάλη ιστορία και μεγάλη ευθύνη για μένα.
Οικογενειακή θα χαρακτηρίσω την σχέση μου που έχω ανακτήσει με τους πελάτες του γυμναστηρίου που με τιμούν με την επιλογή τους και συμβάλλουν σε ένα πολύ ευχάριστο περιβάλλον στο γυμναστήριο. Αξιοθαύμαστη εικόνα και συναίσθημα που απολαμβάνω τόσο εγώ όσο και οι πελάτες. Δεν ξέρω αν τα λόγια μου αρκούν για να τους ευχαριστήσω όλους και όλες που έρχονται στο χώρο μου αλλά θα μου επιτρέψετε να το κάνω μέσα από αυτή τη συνέντευξη.. Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου λοιπόν, να ναι όλοι τους καλά!
Δεν θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να σαι γυμναστής και παράλληλα αγωνιστικός αθλητής. Μόνο ευχαρίστηση είναι  αυτό για μένα και με θετικά αποτελέσματα και επίδραση… είναι χαρά να προετοιμάζομαι δίπλα σε πολύ καλούς φίλους και φίλες, γνωστούς και γνωστές και να μου δίνουν δύναμη όταν και όποτε αποφασίσω να κατέβω σε κάποιον αγώνα. Κάνει καλό και σε μένα γιατί νιώθω σαν να πρέπει να τα πάω ακόμα καλύτερα για αυτούς, για το γυμναστήριο και την πόλη μου!
 Όταν σήκωσα την σημαία στη Φινλανδία έπειτα τραγουδούσα "Ελλάδα, Κιάτο, γυμναστήριο Adonis workout club" με όλη αυτήν την μεγάλη οικογένεια του γυμναστηρίου. Ένιωθα περήφανος που πρέσβευα αυτούς. Η επαρχία άλλωστε έχει το καλό να είναι όλοι πιο κοντά, πιο αγαπημένοι και πιο δεμένοι.. δεν είναι τόσο απρόσωπα τα πράγματα όσο στις μεγάλες πόλεις.

*6. Τι θα συμβούλευες κάποιον που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με το αγωνιστικό* *bodybuilding? Τι θα πρέπει να αποφεύγει και τι επιδιώκει ένας αθλητής για να έχει αξιόλογη εικόνα?*

*Γ.Χ.:* Ερώτηση πολύπλευρη θα την χαρακτήριζα, όπως και η απάντηση της. 
Κάποιος που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με αγωνιστικό με αυτό το άθλημα, θα πρέπει αν θέλει να έχει διάρκεια και σωστή πορεία σε αυτό το κομμάτι, να ασχοληθεί από μικρός, όχι απαραίτητα από την ηλικία που ξεκίνησα εγώ, γιατί μεγάλωσα με αυτόν τον τρόπο και αν και μικρός ήξερα με τη καθοδήγηση του πατέρα μου τι πρέπει να κάνω για να μην έχω αρνητικές συνέπειες αλλά μόνο θετικά αποτελέσματα. 
Πρέπει λοιπόν σε ηλικία 17-22 να έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει γιατί σε αυτήν την ηλικία μπαίνουν οι βάσεις στο σώμα μας. Χτίζει το μέλλον του κορμιού σου και αυτό θα έχει μόνο όφελος για τον αθλητή. Πρέπει να είναι προσηλωμένος και να καταβάλει προσπάθεια καθημερινά προπονητικά και διατροφικά. Να μπορεί να χειραγωγεί τον ενθουσιασμό του για να μπορεί να αποφύγει τραυματισμούς και γενικά μια λανθασμένη ιεραρχία στο όλο αυτό κομμάτι του πρωταθλητισμού. Για παράδειγμα δεν σηκώνουμε τα κιλά για να πούμε ‘’εγώ σήκωσα 200 ή 300’’ αλλά για να επωφεληθούμε από το βάρος ώστε να μεταφέρουμε στο κάθε μυ τα οφέλη της προπόνησης. 
Αυτό σημαίνει σωστή εκτέλεση, σωστή μεθοδικότητα και όλα όσα ακόμα μπορεί να μας κάνει να έχουμε το απόλυτο κέρδος από τη γυμναστική με βάρη. 
Ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι είναι τα γεννητικά χαρακτηριστικά, οι προδιαγραφές, το καλούπι που λέμε για να μπορέσει να τα εκμεταλλευτεί και να τα αναδείξει όσο πιο ολοκληρωμένα και σωστά γίνεται. Όλα τα παραπάνω αφορούν μια πορεία αγωνιστική με προοπτική και μέλλον και επιτυχίες σε αυτό… χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει απαραίτητα πως ακόμα και ξεκινώντας πιο αργά τη πορεία αυτή δεν θα τα καταφέρει. Σίγουρα όμως δεν θα είναι το ίδιο σαν αποτέλεσμα. 
Δυστυχώς στο άθλημα εκτός από ιδρώτα απαιτεί και πειθαρχία διατροφική σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Πρέπει λοιπόν να είναι προετοιμασμένος και γιαυτό και να μπορεί να κοντρολάρει τον εαυτό του χωρίς να έχει αποκλίσεις διατροφικές που θα τον βγάζουν εκτός προγράμματος και σωματικά και ψυχολογικά. 























Ξέρω όλα αυτά ακούγονται δύσκολα… όμως πιστέψτε με γίνονται, συνηθίζεις και δεν είναι πλέον τόσο ακατόρθωτο. Άλλωστε ανταμείβεσαι εκ του αποτελέσματος από όπου αντλείς δυνάμεις για να συνεχίζεις και να προσπαθείς να τα καταφέρνεις!





*7. Από τη δική σου οπτική γωνία, πως βλέπεις την εξέλιξη του αγωνιστικού* *bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα, δεδομένου πως το* *bodybuilding σε διεθνή επίπεδο κάθε χρόνο ανεβαίνει?* 

*Γ.Χ.:* Το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα είναι σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο και ας έχει ανέβει σε κάποιες χώρες περισσότερο. Και αυτό έχει φανεί από το παρελθόν μέχρι και σήμερα με τις σημαντικές διακρίσεις Ελλήνων αθλητών και πρωταθλητών σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό. Πάντα εισπράτταμε σεβασμό σαν αθλητές σε διεθνής διαγωνισμούς και να συνυπολογίσουμε πως τα τελευταία χρόνια εξακολουθούν άνθρωποι του χώρου να μας κάνουν περήφανος και αν έχω βάλει και εγώ ένα λιθαράκι σε αυτό, είμαι διπλά ικανοποιημένος και ας έχει λοιπόν η κρίση που περνά η χώρα τα τελευταία χρόνια κόψει τα φτερά σε όλους μας. Είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος για το ελληνικό bodybuilding, είμαστε Έλληνες και δεν το βάζουμε κάτω.

*8. Από Φεβρουάριου του 2015 έχεις πλέον την υποστήριξη ενός χορηγού, των* *X-**TREME* *Stores και είσαι πλέον μέλος του X-TREME STORES Team. 
Πως προέκυψε αυτή η συνεργασία και πόσο σημαντική είναι για σένα αυτή η συνεργασία?* 

*Γ.Χ.:* Όντως ξεκίνησε μια συνεργασία που με κάνει ιδιαίτερα χαρούμενο που μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες αθλητικών ειδών και συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής στην Ελλάδα με χορηγεί!
 Ήμουν ιδιαίτερα θετικός γιατί εκτίμησαν τις όποιες μέχρι τώρα διακρίσεις μου και προσπάθειες στο χώρο γενικά και υπάρχει μεγάλος σεβασμός και από την πλευρά μου. Αυτή λοιπόν η συνεργασία ξεκίνησε μετά την κατάκτηση του παγκόσμιου πρωταθλήματος στην Φινλανδία, όπου με πρότεινε συνεργασία ο κύριος *Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης*, ένας πολύ έξυπνος και δραστήριος  άνθρωπος, που μου μίλησε και μου φέρθηκε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. 
Όταν λοιπόν αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις, το στηρίζεις όπως στηρίζεις και αθλητές που κάνουν την Ελλάδα περήφανη στο εξωτερικό σε όποιο άθλημα και αν ανήκουν, ειδικά τώρα που το έχουμε ανάγκη πιο πολύ από ποτέ!!

*9. Γιάννη σε ευχαριστούμε για την πρώτη σου συνέντευξη και σου ευχόμαστε να έχεις καλή συνέχεια και επιτυχίες στην αγωνιστική καριέρα σου. Θα θέλαμε κάποιο μήνυμα σου στους φίλους, στους συναθλητές και στους αναγνώστες, του φόρουμ της ιστοσελίδας * *bodybuilding.**gr .*

*Γ.Χ.:* Εγώ ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία και για τις ευχές σας.
 Θέλω σε αυτό το σημείο να πω κάτι που έχω αναφέρει και πάνω σε σκηνές μετά το τέλος των αγώνων. Θέλω να πω στους ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το χώρο αλλά γενικά με τον αθλητισμό, να σταματήσουν να κάνουν αρνητική κριτική σε κάτι για το οποίο δεν έχουν ιδέα τι είναι και πως γίνεται… 
Δεν έχουν ιδέα πόσα χρόνια προπόνησης χρειάζεται και πόσο μεγάλη διατροφική προσπάθεια χρειάζεται για να φτάσει ένα σώμα σε αυτά τα επίπεδα. Είναι πολύ εύκολο να τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα αλλά είναι προτιμότερο αν αναγνωρίζουμε τις προσπάθειες, να αναγνωρίζουμε τις διακρίσεις και να τις υποστηρίζουμε. Καταβάλουμε μεγάλες προσπάθειες για να είμαστε αθλητές αυτού του χώρου, ίσως πολύ περισσότερες από πολλά αθλήματα. 
Δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύουν τα κορμιά που βλέπουν στις παραλίες, που ξέρουν μέσα τους πως δεν έχουν κάτι άλλο να επιδείξουν ή να αποδείξουν πως αξίζει αυτό που έχουν σε σύγκρισή σε έναν αγώνα με τα αγωνιστικά επίπεδα. 
Γιατί όπως λέει και ο πατέρας μου "άλλο το άλογο του χωριού και άλλου του ιππόδρομου" , άλλο ενθουσιασμός και άλλο ο πρωταθλητισμός… 
Ας ενημερωνόμαστε σωστά και ας κρίνουμε μετά. Με κάνει πολύ ευτυχισμένο πως ο κόσμος γενικά αλλά κυρίως οι μικρές ηλικίες έχουν στραφεί στα γυμναστήρια, είναι πολύ θετικό αυτό και σημαίνει πολλά. Ο αθλητισμός είναι παιδεία, είναι ανοιχτοί ορίζοντες, είναι αποφυγή από ανούσιες ασχολίες και λάθη που περιτριγυρίζουν τις μικρές ηλικίες και είναι επίσης κάτι που σε βάζει σε άλλο ρυθμό για την υπόλοιπη ζωή σου. 
Κλείνοντας ευχαριστώ πολύ τους γονείς μου, τους φίλους μου που είναι πάντα δίπλα μου… 
Χρωστάω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε κάποιον αντίπαλο… που είναι ο μεγαλύτερος μου όπως είπα και παραπάνω… στον εαυτό μου για όλη την ηθική ικανοποίηση που μου έχει προσφέρει… αλλά δεν θα του το πω ακόμα…!!! Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ !!!





*Απόδοση-Επιμέλεια: Νάσσερ Αμμάρι*

----------


## NASSER

Μερικές επιπλέον φώτο του Γιάννη από την τελευταία χρονιά της περιόδου Νοεμβρίου 2012 από αγώνα Mr. Universe WABBA στη Γερμανία.

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Διαβάζοντας αυτήν την συνέντευξη του Γιάννη Χασούρα αισθάνομαι διπλά περήφανος που είμαστε μαζί στο X-TREME STORES team. Άνθρωπος αυθεντικός, με μεστή σκέψη, μεγαλωμένος από την οικογένειά του με αρχές.

Εάν θα πάει κάποιος στο “Adonis Workout Club” που διατηρεί στο Κιάτο, θα καταλάβει από πρώτο χέρι τι θα πει αγάπη για τον αθλητισμό, και σεβασμός προς όλους τους ανθρώπους. Ο Γιάννης πραγματικά δίνει την ψυχή του στο γυμναστήριο και κάνει απίστευτη δουλειά με όλα τα μέλη του γυμναστηρίου. Εμείς στα X-TREME STORES τον θεωρούμε δικό μας άνθρωπο και στο επόμενο MUSCULAR DEVELOPMENT κανονίσαμε ήδη την παρακάτω διαφήμιση για την εταιρία μας NLS με μοντέλο τον Γιάννη!

Γιάννης Χασούρας - X-Treme Team

----------


## NASSER

Την επιμέλεια της συνέντευξη του Γιάννη ανέλαβα, εφόσον γνώριζα τόσο τον Γιάννη όσο και το περιβάλλον του Γιάννη, το γυμναστήριο και τους φίλους του στο Κιάτο. Σε ένα από τα πρώτα γυμναστήρια στην Ελλάδα, με τον βετεράνο Τάσο Χασούρα, ο Γιάννης δεν μπορούσε να ξεφύγει, αλλά το βασικό είναι πως είναι ταλαντούχος!
Μετά τις τελευταίες επιτυχίες του ο Γιάννης δίνει συνέχεια και θεωρώ χρέος μας να προβάλλουμε την εικόνα αθλητών όπως του Γιάννη. 
Η συνέντευξη του θεωρώ πως είναι μια από τις καλύτερες που έχουν προβληθεί ισάξια με το παρουσιαστικό του και τις επιτυχίες του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σαν αθλητή η εικόνα του Γιάννη μιλάει απο μόνη της και όσες φορές τον έχω δεί να αγωνίζετε πάντα μου άρεσε γιατι είναι ολοκληρωμένος αθλητής!!
αλλα αυτο που συμπληρώνει την εικόνα του είναι και ο χαρακτήρας σαν άνθρωπος απο ότι ακούγετε απο όσους τον γνωρίζουν προσωπικα  και πολύ καλή η κίνηση απο τα X-TREME STORES  να τον συμπεριλάβουν στην ομάδα τους και δείχνει και την διορατικότητα αλλα και εκτίμηση στα νέα παιδια απο τον Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη , γιατι είναι ένας αθλητής που με στήριξη μπορεί να είναι πολύ εξελίξημος και να ανεβάσει ακόμη περισσότερο το επίπεδο των Ελληνων αθλητών ββ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Συγχαρητήρια στο Bodybuilding.gr για την όμορφη συνέντευξη με έναν αθλητή που έχει όλα τα θετικά χαρακτηριστικά που πρέπει να έχει ένας πρωταθλητής!

----------


## No Fear

Ωραια πλατη εχει το παλικαρι!
Μπραβο Κωστα για την συνεντευξη! :03. Thumb up:

----------

